# Perdido area sand fleas?



## westkybanded (Sep 30, 2013)

Have any of you had any luck finding sand fleas on the beach in the Perdido area or Orange Beach? Do any of the bait shops in the area carry them live if not?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Seen quite a few and some bigguns along Johnson's beach this weekend.


----------



## westkybanded (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! If we don't have any luck digging, can they be had at bait stores in the area?


----------

